
Show HN: Lazy – Free React UI Kit - conacelelena
https://github.com/bootstrapbay/lazy-kit-react
======
conacelelena
Hello! I am Cristina, the creator of this project. I created this kit as a way
to learn React, by transforming the Bootstrap version
([https://github.com/bootstrapbay/lazy-
kit](https://github.com/bootstrapbay/lazy-kit)). It is released under MIT
license so you can use it for both personal and professional projects if you
like it. I would like to hear any feedback, suggestions or issues you find! I
have learned React by myself and I would appreciate advice on how to improve.
Thank you!

